# Breeding a bitch 8 months after having a litter



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I was recently contacted by someone I know, who told me his 10 month old male had mated with his 4 year old bitch. His bitch has a litter in January this year, of which only 1 puppy survived, this is the first season she has had since the birth of her pups. I explained he could do harm to his bitches health and to take her to the vet for a mis-mate. He said he has contacted the KC who have informed him he can go ahead with this litter and puppies can still be registered.

I have taken on my aunties pregnant French bulldog while she is in hospital for the next 2 weeks (hopefully less than that). This person knows this and is only interested in what vet she uses, the prices of things and if he can get it done cheaper else where.

So my question is....
Do the Kennel Club not have rules on a bitch being bred on her first season after a litter or even a bitch having 2 litters within a 12 month period?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> So my question is....
> Do the Kennel Club not have rules on a bitch being bred on her first season after a litter or even a bitch having 2 litters within a 12 month period?


Yes they do but if you contact them after a mating has taken place (even if its a second litter within a 12 month period) they will often agree to register the second litter also, if they feel a vaild reason has been given!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

love our big babies said:


> I was recently contacted by someone I know, who told me his 10 month old male had mated with his 4 year old bitch. His bitch has a litter in January this year, of which only 1 puppy survived, this is the first season she has had since the birth of her pups. I explained he could do harm to his bitches health and to take her to the vet for a mis-mate. He said he has contacted the KC who have informed him he can go ahead with this litter and puppies can still be registered.
> 
> I have taken on my aunties pregnant French bulldog while she is in hospital for the next 2 weeks (hopefully less than that). This person knows this and is only interested in what vet she uses, the prices of things and if he can get it done cheaper else where.
> 
> ...


Whether they do or not is sort of beside the point.

Not sure what the breed is but of course dogs below the age of 12 months cannot be hip or elbow scored. If it is a breed that does not need this doing, then it is still too young to be used on a bitch as many conditions are not visible/extant at this age etc.

Unfortunately brains are not necessary to put a bitch and dog together


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly thought for some strange reason they would advise a mis-mate also, since he contacted them the day after the mating had taken place.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> I honestly thought for some strange reason they would advise a mis-mate also, since he contacted them the day after the mating had taken place.


Nope the KC, have been known a number of times to agree to registering a second litter within a one year period, even since the new rules.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Whether they do or not is sort of beside the point.
> 
> Not sure what the breed is but of course dogs below the age of 12 months cannot be hip or elbow scored. If it is a breed that does not need this doing, then it is still too young to be used on a bitch as many conditions are not visible/extant at this age etc.
> 
> Unfortunately brains are not necessary to put a bitch and dog together


It's French bulldog. He hasn't carried out ANY health tests on any of the dogs (he has 3, 2 males and 1 bitch)
I told him my aunties dog had been health tested, she has just turned 4, and showed him each health certificate ect, but he said he has had a litter before and doesn't need them!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

No the KC dont stop you registering a litter according to when the last litter was registered. 

I personally dont believe its too bad in this instance as the bitch only reared 1 puppy (I believe that was her first litter too) so not too draining for her. Obviously she should have a long rest from breeding after having back to back litters. She should also have been vet checked to ensure she was okay to whelp again so soon imo.

Back to back litters are not ideal obviously. Not something I would plan to do.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Nope the KC, have been known a number of times to agree to registering a second litter within a one year period, even since the new rules.


Just shows they just care about the money then! How disappointing! What's the point it setting new rules if they aren't going to be placed


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> No the KC dont stop you registering a litter according to when the last litter was registered.
> 
> I personally dont believe its too bad in this instance as the bitch only reared 1 puppy (I believe that was her first litter too) so not too draining for her. Obviously she should have a long rest from breeding after having back to back litters. She should also have been vet checked to ensure she was okay to whelp again so soon imo.
> 
> Back to back litters are not ideal obviously. Not something I would plan to do.


She had 6 puppies but 5 passed away between 2-3weeks old. 
He hasn't taken her to a vet yet he's waiting until it's time for a scan.
Personally I'm against back to back matings. In this case the bitch hadn't yet returned to her normal body shape after the last litter. She still has a saggy tummy, but then I don know each bitch is different and may not return to their normal shape.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

hurrah for the Kennel Club, whats the point of making rules and then back peddling. Especially as its a 10mth old sire who hasnt had any tests either
plus a bitch who will have had two litters on two consequetive seasons.

"Accidental" is not an excuse and there is the Mismate as you rightly said, especially if they were advised the day after mating has taken place and sanctioned it. Wonder how many have "accidental" matings and how many are still registered.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The mismate option is not one to be taken lightly imo. Preferable to an unwanted pregnancy but if the bitch was going to be bred next season anyway and had only had 1 pup to rear in previous litter then certainly worth weighing up risks etc. And deciding on best course of action.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> I personally dont believe its too bad in this instance as the bitch only reared 1 puppy (I believe that was her first litter too).


Means nothing. - Doesnt matter how many puppies a bitch has, she deserves a good break, and deserves and needs the time to get back into a good enough condition to even think of breeding again - a first litter will take more out of her than any other, so that is no factor in making it 'not so bad'.

Those that have to rush back in for a second litter, do no heath tests, use dogs under age and any other irresposible factors that may be involved with this breeder dont deserve the right to breed.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I would be looking at why the previous litter was such a distaster before breeding this particular bitch again anyway. You can lose the odd pup but that was an extreme loss. 

The bitch should be back to condition by now. 

I think the back to back mating is by far not the major issue with this forthcoming litter. The whole thing seems worrying.....from immature stud onwards......


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Means nothing. - Doesnt matter how many puppies a bitch has, she deserves a good break, and deserves and needs the time to get back into a good enough condition to even think of breeding again - a first litter will take more out of her than any other, so that is no factor in making it 'not so bad'.
> 
> Those that have to rush back in for a second litter, do no heath tests, use dogs under age and any other irresposible factors that may be involved with this breeder dont deserve the right to breed.


I think its incorrect to say that litter size doesnt matter. large litters do take it out of a bitch more than small litters imo.

I didnt say I agreed with it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately £££££££££££££££££ Signs ar often the best course of action
and deciding factor, especially if he doesnt even bother to health test before breeding especially in a breed thats known to have health problems, and a good portion have problems self whelping, which could have likely accounted for the death of the rest of the previous litter as I believe there is quite a high mortality rate in frenchie pups especially if you dont particularly care or dont know what your doing


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

I was reading the regs on the KC website the other day. I can see now where they say you can register no more than 4 litters and can't register if the bitch is under 12 months but can't find any mention of less than 1 year between litters. Personaly I feel a years break is far better for the bitch. Anyone breeding more often is only in it for the money.
Pretty sure I'd be wanting to find out first why so many pups died before even thinking of mating this poor bitch again.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

chichi said:


> I think its incorrect to say that litter size doesnt matter. large litters do take it oug of a bitch more than small litters imo.
> 
> I didnt say I agreed with it.


Of course a larger litter will take more out of a bitch however I said 'Doesnt matter how many puppies a bitch has, *she deserves a good break, and deserves and needs the time to get back into a good enough condition *to even think of breeding again - a first litter will take more out of her than any other, so that is no factor in making it 'not so bad'.'

- Meaning if shes had one or ten puppies she deserves the same break, ten puppies will take more out of her, but that doesnt mean because shes had one, a breeder can warrent breeding back to back. ANY dog no matter how big or small a litter is deserves a season inbetween litters.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Of course a larger litter will take more out of a bitch however I said 'Doesnt matter how many puppies a bitch has, *she deserves a good break, and deserves and needs the time to get back into a good enough condition *to even think of breeding again - a first litter will take more out of her than any other, so that is no factor in making it 'not so bad'.'
> 
> - Meaning if shes had one or ten puppies she deserves the same break, ten puppies will take more out of her, but that doesnt mean because shes had one, a breeder can warrent breeding back to back. ANY dog no matter how big or small a litter is deserves a season inbetween litters.


You seem to be assuming I agree with it. I dont. Of course a bitch should have a good rest but you have to be realistic and not every bitch is going to be given a nice rest whilst the KC will reg litters to a bitch less than a year apart. Its almost the green light to some breeders that if the KC will allow it then it must be okay. Those who know the KC will know that a lof of their decisions and policies dont really take the dogs welfare as the priority.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

I know 2 pups had cleft palates, he said the other 3 had lung worm, but not sure about this as I wasn't there and find it a little hard to believe unless there were slugs where the puppies were being reared. 
He has been on the phone today asking what to feed his bitch to ensure she gets what she needs.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

love our big babies said:


> I know 2 pups had cleft palates, he said the other 3 had lung worm, but not sure about this as I wasn't there and find it a little hard to believe unless there were slugs where the puppies were being reared.
> He has been on the phone today asking what to feed his bitch to ensure she gets what she needs.


Lungworm????? Very strange.

2 cleft palates in one litter would be enough for me to be concerned.

He sounds as though he doesnt have a clue. Poor bitch.


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes lungworm! Thought it sounded strange too.
I am concerned about his bitch but there isn't anything I can do sadly.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

love our big babies said:


> Just shows they just care about the money then! How disappointing! What's the point it setting new rules if they aren't going to be placed


The KC is simply a registry and whatever the view on them, it is your friend's actions that are at fault and your friend that seems to just care about the money


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Of course a larger litter will take more out of a bitch however I said 'Doesnt matter how many puppies a bitch has, *she deserves a good break, and deserves and needs the time to get back into a good enough condition *to even think of breeding again - a first litter will take more out of her than any other, so that is no factor in making it 'not so bad'.'
> 
> - Meaning if shes had one or ten puppies she deserves the same break, ten puppies will take more out of her, but that doesnt mean because shes had one, a breeder can warrent breeding back to back. ANY dog no matter how big or small a litter is deserves a season inbetween litters.


I believe that a rest is required after a litter but thought I would post that there are a full contingent of breeders in North America who will oppose this opinion.

They counter with the recommendation of Dr. Harvey (breed on third and fourth) and the repro specialist Dr. Robert Hutchinson, who speaks at breeder seminars here. His recommendation for breeding is to breed early and back to back . . . for the sake of the bitch's health. Most breeders I know who are very involved with clubs advise to breed third heat, then fourth, then take a break and breed 6th heat if you want another litter . . . then spay.

This is not advise I would take but it is so popular here I thought I'd speak to it as I'm sure many breeders will meet up with it sometime in their career. I just searched down and transcript from one of his seminars. Here's a piece.



> . . . When a bitch ovulates, whether we breed her, don't breed her, or pretend she's not in season, the progesterone HAMMERS the uterine lining for sixty-plus days.
> 
> The progesterone level is NOT affected by pregnancy. In the cow for example, if the uterus does not get communication from the fertilized egg by day 16, the whole process starts over again. In the bitch, you don't have that luxury.
> 
> ...


01 Transcript: Canine Reproduction Seminar - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

ref. to Dr. Harvey is here - http://www.impromptucollies.com/ReproPart1_BroodBitch.pdf

CC


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yes they do but if you contact them after a mating has taken place (even if its a second litter within a 12 month period) they will often agree to register the second litter also, if they feel a vaild reason has been given!


There are NO rulings on taking two litters off a bitch within a 12 month period - NO permission is required

The only time it is not permitted is if the breeder is licensed, then it is their license which actually sets this rule and the KC abides by it.

The rule is the same for non ABS and ABS members unless the breed club has brought in mandatory stipulations on how many litters the bitch can have, the minimum age she can have them and how long there must be between litters, and as far as I am aware, none of these rulings have been mandatory under the ABS scheme as yet - they are all recommendations.

I'm not saying I agree with it - but this is the state of play. in the US, I understand it is not uncommon to have back to back litters followed by a gap of a couple of years - the theory being that the bitch is in a "puppy mindset"


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was brouhgt up to belive back to back breeding is cruel. 

Has anyone seen the awful images of breeding bitches from puppy farms?
They are in a horrific state as they are bred from one season to the next without a break.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

gayle38 said:


> I was brouhgt up to belive back to back breeding is cruel.
> 
> Has anyone seen the awful images of breeding bitches from puppy farms?
> They are in a horrific state as they are bred from one season to the next without a break.


The trouble is "what actually is 'back to back' breeding?

I have a friend whose bitch can go 18 months to 2 years between seasons - so she's in effect been bred back to back.

In contrast - during the same time window - it's not unusual for one of my bitches to have three or even four seasons - so their time window for having litters is the same - but one bitch bred back to back, the other not so.

Similarly, I have a bitch who cycles roughly once a year, as do many others - so again, the bitch is being bred "back to back" even though there will be over a year between the two litters.

The only way people know back to back matings happen is when the litters are less than 12 months apart.

For the rest, breeding windows are even smaller than normal, therefore back to back litters are pretty much unavoidable - especially for some who don't want their bitches having litters over 5/6 years of age.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

gayle38 said:


> I was brouhgt up to belive back to back breeding is cruel.
> 
> Has anyone seen the awful images of breeding bitches from puppy farms?
> They are in a horrific state as they are bred from one season to the next without a break.


What some of the breeders in the US do with back to back breeding cannot be likened to how a puppy farmer cruelly breeds a bitch every season.

Some of the US breeders that breed back to back are ethical responsible breeders.

To me its cruel to breed a bitch every year for five or six years as some respected (not by me) breeders do. I also find it cruel that some respected breeders rehome a bitch after theyve taken a few litters from them but its seen as acceptable by many


----------



## gayle38 (Jul 16, 2012)

When i say back to back i mean every six months without a break.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

gayle38 said:


> When i say back to back i mean every six months without a break.


Oh yes to do that every 6 months would be very cruel but to breed a bitch slightly older and breed back to back just once followed by a long break is not the worst thing to me. I have read a lot about how that works and some of it makes sense but dont know enough yet to say if I would go there


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought 2 litters couldnt be registered to the same bitch in a year.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I thought 2 litters couldnt be registered to the same bitch in a year.


Many people Seem to think this but is in fact not correct. I think the KC maybe are taking into consideration that not all bitches have 6 monthly seasons so give a little flexibility.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

I was always under the impression two litters in a 12 month period couldn't be registered. 

Is this the same for assured breeders too?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I thought 2 litters couldnt be registered to the same bitch in a year.


This is a ridiculously common myth that an unbelievable number of people state as fact.

A hobby breeder (i.e. un-licensed) has NO limit on the number of litters it can register from a bitch in a 12 month period - even if it is an ABS member - I can remember querying this with the KC after someone mentioned it was a condition for ABS members - it isn't.

However, if a breeder is licensed by their local authority (national limit if 5 litters a year - however, local councils have the flexibility to reduce this figure downwards - then under the terms of their license, they are not permitted to have more than one litter from a bitch within a 12 month period - this is why you sometimes hear of "unregistered" pups being sold - but they are indeed breaching their license when this happens - chances are, it could also happen more now with the new maximum of 4 litters for a bitch.

================================

Under the ABS scheme - there are now recommendations in place for some breeds in relation to the window between litters and the min / max age of bitches for breeding. The KC don't however conduct any monitoring tests on recommendations - but I would assume that as these requirements are likely to have been put forward by the breed clubs - then breed club membership will require their members to abide by these rules whether ABS members or not - for example

*Alaskan Malamutes - Mandatory*
1) Hip scoring 2) Annual eye testing

*Recommended*
1) Bitches not to be mated before third season 
2) Bitches under two years not to produce a litter 
3) Bitches not to produce more than one litter within a 12-month period

===============================

*Beauceron (Imp) - Mandatory*
Hip scoring

*Recommended*
1) Annual eye testing 
2) Bitches not to produce more than one litter within a 12-month period 
3) Bitches under two years not to produce a litter 
4) No puppy to leave the breeder before eight weeks

===============================

*German Shepherd Dog (Alsatian) - Mandatory*
Hip scoring

*Recommended*
1) Elbow grading 
2) Annual eye testing 
3) Breed club - haemophilia testing for males 
4) Bitches under two years not to produce a litter 
5) No stud dog to be used under 18 months of age

===============================

You can see full details of the scheme requirements and recommendations here

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/1100/abshealthreqs.pdf


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I also wanted to mention that in small breed dogs the occurance of seasons 5 or 5 1/2 months apart is very common. When I see small dog breed litters registered from girls that are 11 months from their last I know that often I'm looking at a girl that WAS given a season's rest.

Knowing what we do about progesterone and how it hammers a uterus whether or not a bitch is pregnant, does anyone believe it is prudent to expect a breeder that owns one of these girls to stop her from having a litter 11 1/2 months after another one? 

I believe a season between is a really good idea, but also there are cases where bitches only have a single pup and they are in their prime and ready to have another on their next season . . . and I understand it is likely healtheir for them to do so than to wait.

There has to be some room for descretion here on the part of those who know best the girls that they are breeding from.

CC


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

comfortcreature said:


> I also wanted to mention that in small breed dogs the occurance of seasons 5 or 5 1/2 months apart is very common. When I see small dog breed litters registered from girls that are 11 months from their last I know that often I'm looking at a girl that WAS given a season's rest.
> 
> Knowing what we do about progesterone and how it hammers a uterus whether or not a bitch is pregnant, does anyone believe it is prudent to expect a breeder that owns one of these girls to stop her from having a litter 11 1/2 months after another one?
> 
> ...


Champdogs. which is pretty much regarded as one of the better sites for advertising pups requires a minimum of 11 months for advertising litters from the same bitch.

It is also worth pointing out that it isn't just small dogs who can have short intervals between seasons - my eldest typically goes 4.5/5 months between each season.

I can recall being very keen to use a stud dog who was only in the UK for a limited time period - but didn't because the pups would have fallen 2 weeks short of a year between litters - others said "go for it" 

Hindsight is a wonderful thing - my bitch was in tip top condition, and a superb mother who whelped her litters without so much as a murmur - hey ho


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

Swarthy you are always full of very useful info 

I always believed the KC don't register a litter from the same bitch within 12 months from the previous one. 
Knowing this about Champdogs is also good as I know this person uses it to advertise his dogs for stud and used the site to advertise puppies from this bitch earlier this year.

I understand "back to back" breedings in bitches who have seasons every 12 months or more. But this person has mated his bitch 8 months after a litter, which was her first season since then. His bitch usually has a season every 6-7 months, so he could have waited to the next, but actually states that he didn't think anything would happen between the dogs when he put them out in the garden. A bit silly if you ask me, when just days before had told me the 2 boys wouldn't leave her alone and how he was having to keep them apart.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Knowing this about Champdogs is also good as I know this person uses it to advertise his dogs for stud and used the site to advertise puppies from this bitch earlier this year.


Just goes to prove what I've always known.
ALL online sites, even the better ones (which Champdogs is) have irresponsible, poor breeders so it really pays to do your own resesarch on the individual breeder and not assume because they advertise on a better quality site they are good.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

love our big babies said:


> Knowing this about Champdogs is also good as I know this person uses it to advertise his dogs for stud and used the site to advertise puppies from this bitch earlier this year.


Well - if there is less than 11 months between the litters from the same bitch - he won't be using Champdogs for this litter


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> No the KC dont stop you registering a litter according to when the last litter was registered.
> 
> I personally dont believe its too bad in this instance as the bitch only reared 1 puppy (I believe that was her first litter too) so not too draining for her. Obviously she should have a long rest from breeding after having back to back litters. She should also have been vet checked to ensure she was okay to whelp again so soon imo.
> 
> Back to back litters are not ideal obviously. Not something I would plan to do.


I know you said you wouldn't do this and I don't mean to be offensive but if the pups died at 2-3 weeks then she still had a full pregnancy with all pups and fed them almost to the stage of weaning when she wouldn't of been feeding them anyway so all the pups may aswell of lived with the efect it will of had on her. Personaly I would NEVER breed back to back just as I would myself never have child after child its just not healthy


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

lolhall said:


> I know you said you wouldn't do this and I don't mean to be offensive but if the pups died at 2-3 weeks then she still had a full pregnancy with all pups and fed them almost to the stage of weaning when she wouldn't of been feeding them anyway so all the pups may aswell of lived with the efect it will of had on her. Personaly I would NEVER breed back to back just as I would myself never have child after child its just not healthy


As the thread has progressed it is apparent that this particular bitch should not have been Mated at this time due to several factors.

I do believe there are certain circumstances where back to back breeding may be appropriate as previously stated but this is to be done....if at all....very carefully and certainly Not just to fill up the breeders pocket with cash.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Darth said:


> I was always under the impression two litters in a 12 month period couldn't be registered.
> 
> Is this the same for assured breeders too?


I don't know where this idea comes from?

It is only Licensed breeders that have the one litter imit per bitch in a 12 month period (and even then it seems some get around it by breeding unregistered litters).

It does not apply to unlicensed breeders (i.e. those producing less than 5 litters a year)

Local councils do have the power to reduce this number should they wish - many do to 4, but there are some others who have gone to three or even two).

These limits on the number of litters before the breeder has to be licensed could change in the foreseeable future

The revised Welsh legislation has recently closed for consultation, with the new limit likely to be three litters a year (the original legislation didn't even allow for a single litter of medium and large breeds).

Northern Ireland were, to my knowledge looking at 2 litters a year - and I know England are "talking" - but no idea how far ahead they've moved.

=======================

I am sure there will be some that applaud the new legislation - however - it will potentially do one of two things (or both).

a) increase the number of registered breeders hugely - when the inspectors can't cope with the work they have now and enforcement notices are rare at best

b) Decrease the number of hobby breeders who don't want to go down the licensing route - this will subsequently increase the demand for puppy farm bred pups when people have nowhere else to go.

Prospective owners will also be "softsoaped" into believing that a mandatory microchip and a tickbox socialisation survey are sufficient to quash the doubts of many - even though the legislation across the board makes no reference to health-testing or KC registration

Why is it that the answer to un-enforceble laws always seems to be the ntroduction of more unenforceable laws - whilst simultaneously reducing hobby breeder numbers and increasing puppy farmers footfall and business


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with a back to back mating in and of itself, especially when there is a length between seasons the bitch should be fully recovered. It is better reproductively to breed back to back but with short length between we must consider more than health of the uterus. Like other health factors, adequate recovery time, getting back into shape, nutritional factors. 
Having a longer length is certainly no harm. It does no benefit for the bitch to have a season in between at all. My bitch went 11 months between seasons after having a litter. If I'd have bred her she would be fine. She is healthy, in great condition (you can't tell she's had a litter before) it'd probably have been better not to skip but I chose to. 
With short cycles regardless of reproductive health being considered better the bitch doesnt have much recovery time and you cant make great assesment on the previous litter because they are so young-which is a big issue for me. On a 6 month cycle even if the bitch was in out standing condition the pups are only 4 months. I need to see how a litter turns out before I decide to breed again.



love our big babies said:


> I understand "back to back" breedings in bitches who have seasons every 12 months or more. But this person has mated his bitch 8 months after a litter, which was her first season since then. His bitch usually has a season every 6-7 months, so he could have waited to the next, but actually states that he didn't think anything would happen between the dogs when he put them out in the garden. A bit silly if you ask me, when just days before had told me the 2 boys wouldn't leave her alone and how he was having to keep them apart.


So 12 months is ok but 10 months is not? I don't see a great diffetence here?

It doesn't matter what she normally does because this time she went 10 months between. It doesn't do her harm to have a litter. It wouldn't likely benefit her to skip this season. The more seasons a bitch has without being pregnant can actually put her at risk for health issues.

The problem with this mating is

The breeder sounds ignorant 
It's an accident
Sire is only 10 months 
No health testing 
Loss of previous litter sounds questionable


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the KC will register a back to back litter. I know of a AB who registerd 2 litters to a bitch in under 8 months!. even tho my bitches go 11-12 months between seasons i've personally never felt the need for back to back matings.


----------

